# Special Agent Timothy S. Briggs



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Special Agent*

*Timothy S. Briggs*

United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Investigation, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Tuesday, May 31, 2011

*Biographical Info*

Age: 46
Tour of Duty: 14 years
Badge Number: Not available

*Incident Details*

Cause of Death: Heart attack
Location: Kentucky
Date of Incident: May 31, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Special Agent Timothy Briggs suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in the FBI's physical fitness program in London, Kentucky.

He and another agent were jogging near the FBI's London Resident Agency when he suddenly collapsed. The other agent, a bystander, and EMTs performed CPR on Agent Briggs but were unable to resuscitate him.

Special Agent Briggs had served with the Federal Bureau of Investigation for 14 years.
Update This Memorial >

*Agency Contact Information*

United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Investigation
935 Pennsylvania Avenue, NW
J. Edgar Hoover Building
Washington, DC 20535

Phone: (202) 324-3000


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Agent


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP Agent


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace Agent Briggs


----------

